# Any Greenwich Gamesmakers here?



## Swirlymurphy (26 June 2012)

We should have a thread of our own


----------



## amc (26 June 2012)

I'm lucky enough to be a games maker for the Para games at Greenwich.......what are you doing ?


----------



## Odd Socks (26 June 2012)

Not strictly a games maker as I'm being paid but yep  I'll be there for all 15 days waving my arms about


----------



## Goya (26 June 2012)

I've jusy got 1 day --- XC day


----------



## Swirlymurphy (26 June 2012)

I'm involved in the XC and then in operations on the final day of the eventing.  Have you collected your uniform yet?

Loving the idea of being paid to be a Gamesmaker HJ!

Is anyone else at VST on 14th July?


----------



## ReggiePerrin (26 June 2012)

I'm on the EVS team for the Paras at Greenwich, really looking forward to it!


----------



## doratheexplorer (26 June 2012)

I am also on the EVS team at Greenwich for the Paras! Haven't heard anything for a while re uniform collection and venue training!

What days are you working ReggiePerrin and amc??


----------



## Goya (26 June 2012)

VSP training 16th July


----------



## xmonax (26 June 2012)

I'm a 'youth maker' and I'll be stewarding a crossing point on the xc course


----------



## welshone (26 June 2012)

Goya said:



			VSP training 16th July
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Faithkat (26 June 2012)

Yep - Accreditation Team and working from Tuesday 24 July until Sunday 12 August with a few days off in between.  Anyone else camping at Blackheath Rugby Club?
VST on 15th July.  CAn't do 14th, the Olympic torch relay is in my neck of the woods that day and I want to see it . . . . 
have got uniform  . . . .  (think it looks a bit cheap actually, I'm not a great fan of nylon and polyester  . . . . . . )


----------



## Goya (26 June 2012)

wear a yellow ribbon--oops sorry got carried away. 
Maybe see you there


----------



## Maisy (27 June 2012)

I'm a crossing steward on the xc course, and am also doing VST on 16th July


----------



## kiritiger (27 June 2012)

Yep, I'm also an EVS team member for the paras at Greenwich. Also not heard about VST or uniforms.


----------



## Maloo (28 June 2012)

**waves arms and bounces up and down** Yes Im in Greenwich too - just on XC day as part of the Technology Team!

I picked up my uniform last Saturday and its not as bad as I thought it would be - in fact I was pleasantly surprised given the number of volunteers that have had to kit out!



Swirlymurphy said:



			I'm involved in the XC and then in operations on the final day of the eventing.  Have you collected your uniform yet?

Loving the idea of being paid to be a Gamesmaker HJ!

Is anyone else at VST on 14th July?
		
Click to expand...

SM - Yes Im there PM on the 14th (but you already knew that via FB - dont forget to message me your number and will try and catch up!!)


----------



## Goya (28 June 2012)

Maisy said:



			I'm a crossing steward on the xc course, and am also doing VST on 16th July 

Click to expand...

See you there then, same as me.


----------



## abbijay (28 June 2012)

Hello fellow GMs!!!! 
I'm doing 2 weeks from the second dressage day of the 3DE and I'm part of the stables team so I'm hoping to get to stroke some of the best horses in the world! I'm getting really giddy about it now. 
I'm collecting my uniform on Saturday and my VST is 15th pm. If anyone's about give me a shout! 
I met a fellow HHOer at my first training at Wembley but I'll let Xander find her way here to introduce herself. 
I also have tickets to quite a few sessions of the Para dressage so I'm going to see some of the action for the second bit! 
Abbi x


----------



## DressageGroom (28 June 2012)

If anyone is on the stable team for the paras could you give me a shout please. Just a couple of quick queries 

Molly


----------



## Superhot (28 June 2012)

I'm a Crossing Steward on the xc and will be at VST on 16th July.  Does anyone know which bus stop for the park entrance coming from Blackheath please?


----------



## Goya (28 June 2012)

Superhot said:



			I'm a Crossing Steward on the xc and will be at VST on 16th July.  Does anyone know which bus stop for the park entrance coming from Blackheath please?
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone know which gate entrance we need as well please?


----------



## Xander (28 June 2012)

Superhot said:



			I'm a Crossing Steward on the xc and will be at VST on 16th July.  Does anyone know which bus stop for the park entrance coming from Blackheath please?
		
Click to expand...

Go to www.tfl.gov.uk and try the Journey Planner. You can put in stops and postcodes. They have bus route maps on there too.
Also, London buses tend to be slightly better organised in that they have displays and announcements to tell you where you are and where you are going. Or ask the driver - they are mostly friendly and helpful. As a last resort (and I mean last resort,) ask Abbijay if she can organise a 4-legged lift for you.


----------



## kiritiger (29 June 2012)

Got my VST offer yesterday, oh the choices! I will be there 23rd or 24th August


----------



## abbijay (29 June 2012)

Xander said:



			Go to www.tfl.gov.uk and try the Journey Planner. You can put in stops and postcodes. They have bus route maps on there too.
Also, London buses tend to be slightly better organised in that they have displays and announcements to tell you where you are and where you are going. Or ask the driver - they are mostly friendly and helpful. As a last resort (and I mean last resort,) ask Abbijay if she can organise a 4-legged lift for you. 

Click to expand...

He he he  I can't do that!!! Mostly cos there's nothing big or hairy enough for me to want to steal it... 
(for anyone who wants to see why they're too small and skinny click on the link in my sig)


----------



## Swirlymurphy (29 June 2012)

I think the only gate that we can use as volunteers is the one used for the test event entrance, ie down at the bottom of the Park - the Queen's gate I think it is called.


----------



## FloatingTrot (9 July 2012)

Yes! I am a Stables Team member and will be there before, during and after


----------



## ReggiePerrin (10 July 2012)

I'm doing VST on the 24th 10am to 1pm, anyone else?  And I'm working Thursday 30 to Tuesday with Monday off.  if our shifts match up maybe we need to have a HHO beer!


----------



## Kick On (10 July 2012)

Goya said:



			VSP training 16th July
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## [59668] (10 July 2012)

I am!!! Security team. VST next Tuesday.


----------



## Mabel Mare (13 August 2012)

For those working at the Paras, make sure you take a sandwich with you as you may not always get a meal break. I have just worked at Greenwich & we had several days where we had no breaks in 8 hours! I was an Operations Steward & then worked in the stables for two days (which was better managed). Make sure that you don't get dumped on by those volunteers that are only there to watch the action & make sure you are treated fairly.
 I am hoping the new team at the Paras will be better and will look after us properly. I am on "field of play" at the paras & I am really looking forward to it. I can't believe I am sooooo lucky to have been given this post. Is anyone else back of house at the Paras?


----------



## BEVol (13 August 2012)

After 7 days at Greenwich I will be back of house for 4 days at Paras (Greenwich). Can't wait, I miss the action so much! Agree with earlier comment. I only managed lunch 2 days out of the 7 I worked and ended up taking my own food in and invariably ate lunch during the train journey home!


----------



## abbijay (16 August 2012)

Mabel Mare said:



			For those working at the Paras, make sure you take a sandwich with you as you may not always get a meal break. I have just worked at Greenwich & we had several days where we had no breaks in 8 hours! I was an Operations Steward & then worked in the stables for two days (which was better managed). Make sure that you don't get dumped on by those volunteers that are only there to watch the action & make sure you are treated fairly.
 I am hoping the new team at the Paras will be better and will look after us properly. I am on "field of play" at the paras & I am really looking forward to it. I can't believe I am sooooo lucky to have been given this post. Is anyone else back of house at the Paras?
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, were you morning or afternoon in the stables? We may have met... I have to say although our job was physically hard we did get the chance to take all our meal breaks and take any other stops we needed. 
I'm not working the Paras but I do have my seats up front for several sessions so I'll be about!


----------



## SpruceRI (17 August 2012)

Dear all past Gamesmakers:

Thank you for making the whole Olympic experience wonderful, friendly and happy

And for future (para) Gamesmakers - have fun and I wish I had tickets!!! lol


----------



## dsykes (21 August 2012)

I'm at Greenwich for the Paras , 31st Aug - 4th Sept . Got VST Fri 24th 10am ( Reggie Perrin , see you there ? Maybe I'll carry a horsey mag ) 
Luckily managed to get accommodation , 2 short bus journeys or one long walk away . Had a look at tfl site , but not knowing the area couldn't fathom it out ( I'm oop North in Lancashire ) Will probably do some research this Friday .
Thanks for the info re breaks - anything else you Gamesmakers can tell us ? Did you all travel to the venue in uniform ? Are there really no changing / cloak facilities ?


----------



## kiritiger (21 August 2012)

dsykes said:



			I'm at Greenwich for the Paras , 31st Aug - 4th Sept . Got VST Fri 24th 10am
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same as me!


----------



## Xander (21 August 2012)

dsykes said:



			I'm at Greenwich for the Paras , 31st Aug - 4th Sept . Got VST Fri 24th 10am ( Reggie Perrin , see you there ? Maybe I'll carry a horsey mag ) 
Luckily managed to get accommodation , 2 short bus journeys or one long walk away . Had a look at tfl site , but not knowing the area couldn't fathom it out ( I'm oop North in Lancashire ) Will probably do some research this Friday .
Thanks for the info re breaks - anything else you Gamesmakers can tell us ? Did you all travel to the venue in uniform ? Are there really no changing / cloak facilities ?
		
Click to expand...

I suppose you could get changed in the Ladies toilets but there really is nowhere to leave your stuff. I'd wear your uniform to work if I were you - everyone I know did. You might be able to fit a spare t-shirt in your games maker bag if you plan on going out after work (although there really is no requirement to change).
Also - please remember the "airport-style" security restrictions apply to everyone at the venue. Don't take expensive aerosol perfumes (glass not allowed) or spray deodorants (flammable), nail files, scissors etc. as they may get confiscated. No liquids or gels over 100ml. When I was there the workforce check-in area had free bottles of water and sun screen, so don't worry about that.
Hope you enjoy a great experience and if there's anything else you want to know just ask.


----------



## dsykes (23 August 2012)

kiritiger said:



			Exactly the same as me! 

Click to expand...

Will carry horsey mag !

Thanks for advice people


----------

